# Sudden loss of pregnancy symptoms!!??



## rebekah1g

I lost my last pregnancy due to a blighted ovum. One day I just stopped having symptoms all together and then the doctor confirmed no baby was in the sac. I am 6 weeks pregnant again and for the past few days ALL symptoms have seemed to vanish again. I can't help but freak out since this happened last time!! Has anyone else experienced symptoms such as peeing, hunger, etc. and then all the sudden they stop?


----------



## Zeri

So sorry to hear you're experiencing this. :( I know how terrifying it can be. That happened to me last year at about 9 weeks pregnant. I woke up one day and felt completely normal - no ms, no tender breasts, nothing. Inside I felt like something was wrong and I found out I was correct at my 11 week scan - which showed a baby but no heartbeat. Doc said the baby had passed at about 8.5 weeks. :( :cry: I certainly hope that's not the case for you too, and I don't want to worry you unnecessarily, because of my experience. Lots of women have symptoms that go on and off. 

Could you possibly check with your doctor's office for a blood test or scan, though?


----------



## croydongirl

yes, that totally happened to me. You should read the first pages of the 'pregnant after recurrent loss thread' on this board, we were all panicking about just this thing, and now many of us ladies are into our second trimester. It can be totally normal for symptoms to come and go. They will show up again soon and then you will be wishing for the days when they are gone. 
I totally understand your fear. I had 5 losses before this pregnancy and was terrified. Now I am just thankful for the days when the nausea is staying away.

Hoping all is well


----------



## Stepmomtobio

Mine come and go. If you are scared ask for a follow up blood test or early ultrasound.


----------



## robbo1

It happened to me at 8 weeks for about 3 days so had early scan and all was fine I know it's very hard to stay positive but seek advice if it's worrying you xx


----------



## Lozdi

When I had a mmc all my symptoms went. Got pregnant again first proper cycle after and all my syptoms buggered off at about 5 and a half weeks. Had a scan at 6 weeks, baby there with a hb, the day after my sypmtoms came back but fluctuated and they only just stabilized into constant nausea and achey boobs this last couple of days. I pee frequently even when not pregnant so I don't count that one!

I hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## Standa

@rebehah1g- what hapenned with you at the end??

Im having the same issue, beginning of 5th week had all the pregnancy symptoms possible, im now 6 weeks and for 5 days feeling 'non pregnant'
Im really worried and scared, had misscariage in march 9weeks and i only found out coz my symptoms stopped....

X


----------

